# Ian's 80cm (Chocolate gourami!)



## Ian Holdich (21 Sep 2011)

After much deliberation i have decided to sell my corner tank. I had no problems with the tank, however, it was a pain to maintain as it was so tall, there was only one or two scapes that worked in a corner tank. The corner tank sold very quickly to someone who was going marine. 

I did want to try an Optiwhite tank. The price put me off though and TGM or other places didn't offer delivery. Well, they did but it was for the price of a pallet and that also worked out very expensive. There is only so far the wife will go to accommodate my hobby!

After chatting at my local LFS (The Aquarium, Lincoln), i didn't realise that the Ehiem tanks were rimless, they don't have clear seals, but i can live with that. So i ended up buying an Ehiem scuberline tank and stand. They have the non bang hinges on the doors which is ace! 

I have also bought Arcadia Luminaire, it's running T8's, which i'm quite happy with TBH. I'm really not into throwing shed loads of light over a tank.

Wish me luck! The plants and soil is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*

welcome to the world of corners and straight edges!


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*

cheers Mark, and thanks for all the advice regarding planting a 'normal' tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> cheers Mark, and thanks for all the advice regarding planting a 'normal' tank.



hope it helps. As we discussed, we always are learning. Our vision is not always what we think it is.


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> hope it helps. As we discussed, we always are learning. Our vision is not always what we think it is.




 The Aquajournals have been out for the last week or so, lets just hope it's not a massive fail. Cheers again mate.


----------



## GreenNeedle (21 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*

IMO thats the perfect size tank mate


----------



## Sentral (21 Sep 2011)

*Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*

Not sure about the black silicone, but very much looking forward to what you're going to do inside it!


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*



> IMO thats the perfect size tank mate



I knew you'd be happy with the tank size lol. To be fair i probably wouldn't have got a 126 ltr (yep that's what Ehiem state the size is), if i hadn't seen the actual size of yours. Can't wait to get going with an open top tank either. They look so much nicer IMO.



> Not sure about the black silicone, but very much looking forward to what you're going to do inside it!



thanks Sentral, as above, i just couldn't afford the prices for a bit of clear silicone. I have been messing around with wood for a while now, trying to get it right.


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*

well, it's been a good day...here's how it went.

It started with a trip to Sainsbury's where i picked up this...



there best album since the first one, well worth a purchase!

The substrate arrived




The subtrate entered the tank



nice and deep.

Then i spent a couple of hours messing with hardscape and finally decided on this one




It's now fully planted, i'll get some pics up later. I very happy with the way it's turned out.


----------



## spyder (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*

Tank dimensions look great. I'm not a great scaper but must say it looks good to my eye. I think I would have tried a little more height in the hardscape area.

While your waiting for it to settle for pics can we have a plant list please? Can't wait to see the planted pics.


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*



> While your waiting for it to settle for pics can we have a plant list please?



Thank you Spyder. The plants list isn't actually that big, however there is a lot of certain plants.

HC 'cuba'
Alternanthera Rosaefolia 'mini'
Microsorium pteropus
Cryptocoryne Balansae
Aponogeton Crispus 'Red' (i had to keep hold of this one!)
Pogostemon Helferi


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*

heres a couple of pics...









I just hope the HC carpet takes, i also hope that the Rosaeflia, 1 stays red and 2 stays mini!


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*

Lovely, I like the Open feel of it.


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*

Thanks Gill, i wanted to keep one side open, i took inspiration from Amanos underwater Wabi's, obviously mine not a full submerged Wabi, but he leaves sides open, this looked ace in the ADA catalogues. The missus also liked the look of the open space. I think it will suit a HC carpet as well.


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*

I do Find that it makes life so much easier when the other half likes the tank aswell. Mine has conceeded now to the fact that the little one is hooked and really enjoys the fish.


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*

it's half the battle in this hobby Gill! 

Women. lol


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (what? a rectangle!)*

Lol so True. 

We had the carpets cleaned last week. And I Overheard her asking how much to accidentally spill some liquids into the tank. OoooooH I went mad at her.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (Planted on Page 2)*

Looks really good mate, this will look very smart in 3 or 4 weeks! this has a fair similarity to the planed scape in my journal i just started, but in an awkward bow front.. .. i want straight lines 

Living alone is very conducive to aquascaping      and overdrafts


----------



## Morgan Freeman (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (Planted on Page 2)*

Nice work! That's a real steep slope on the substrate, looks good.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (Planted on Page 2)*



> Looks really good mate, this will look very smart in 3 or 4 weeks! this has a fair similarity to the planed scape in my journal i just started, but in an awkward bow front.. .. i want straight lines



Thanks very much!

I liked my corner tank, but as this side of the hobby became a little more serious. I was just always longing for a 'normal' shaped tank. I would also be bankrupt if i lived alone!



> Nice work! That's a real steep slope on the substrate, looks good.



Thank you, with the tank only being 35cm wide, it needs it to atleast give it some depth.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (Planted on Page 2)*

here's a quick pic from tonight, with a back light in the cabinet. 






even though they are only 25w T8's it seems to be pearling really quickly!


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (Planted on Page 2)*

With having the mature filter on and daily (large) water changes, i went down to MA tonight and picked up something a little different. I was a bit fed up with the norm Tetras, so went for a small school of these...









they look freakin awesome! They behave very different too.


----------



## Gill (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (Planted on Page 2)*

Great Choice, they are gonna to really suit the scaping and feel of openess you are going for. lovely way of swimming they have.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (Planted on Page 2)*

Looks pukka Ian. Real smart. 

Keep up the maintenance, and your onto a winner


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (Planted on Page 2)*



> Great Choice, they are gonna to really suit the scaping and feel of openess you are going for. lovely way of swimming they have.



They are a bit different, they show some real strange behaiour as well, the males are quite territorial and swim together circling each other. Thanks Gill.



> Looks pukka Ian. Real smart.
> 
> Keep up the maintenance, and your onto a winner



Thank you Mark, i quite enjoy daily water changes, sad i know! lol

Here's a pic from my viewpoint in the lounge.


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (Planted on Page 2)*

Advice needed guys...

I have ordered some Ranunculus inundatus, i'm going to add some around the rocks. I'm unsure whether to add some running across the back?? What do you lot think?


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (Question on p3)*

*double post


----------



## ElectricBlue (27 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (Question on page 3)*

Great tank man! Yeah i think you should add some at the back, just slightly running behind the HC. Just to break up the lines a bit  

Respect on the Kasabian album! They are so good, constantly reinventing their sound


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (HC melting page 3)*

Thanks ElectricBlue for the comment, Kasabian have done well with this album IMO. 

The Ranunculus inundatus arrived this morning, i have planted it across the back and it does add something a little different. It's a quirky little plant isn't it!
My HC is melting as well, it is starting to get it's new leaves though, so alls good. The stems are also melting, i'm going to try and stick with em after some advice from Mark. I have also added some cherry shrimp...
one of the Cherries



the HC melt



Ranunculus



and along the back


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Sep 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (melting HC!)*

sorry for the spam lol

heres a vid of the Pencilfish


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Oct 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (melting HC!)*

Quick update...

I'm now dow to 4 Pencilfish! (jumpers)

Some Espei added.

The HC doesn't seem to be doing much, it's melted and taken it's submerged form, and doesn't seem to want to spread! I have upped the gas and flow is excellent.

The Alternanthera Rosaefolia 'mini', completely melted within 2 days. I left it alone and 2 weeks later, it starts to sprout. I have trimmed it right down...it has kept it's redness well.





Not much change on a FTS lol!


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Oct 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (melting HC!)*

could do with some advice guys...

This HC seems to be struggling a little. t looks really healthy (in greenness), but it becoming a little leggy (good flow around the substrate). 

The only changes from the last HC carpet i did is...a new tank (obviously), RO water, soil substrate, T8 lighting (same wattage, smaller tank, not as deep as the Trigon).

I'm not sure if i'm being impatient, or the HC is gonna struggle?

here's some pics








there is some new growth


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Oct 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (HC question, P4??)*

Yes you're being impatient. Just keep trimming the HC. You can replant the bits if you've got tweezers. The leaves still have to transition.

Cheers,


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Oct 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (HC question, P4??)*

haha thanks Clive, that makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Oct 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (HC question, P4??)*

Yeah, hang in there bud. It'll come good soon. We know you can do it, so just keep up the maintaince and you'll be fine.


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Oct 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (HC question, P4??)*

I have upped the photoperiod (7 hours) and the gas, and i think we have take off!

Thanks for the advice guys.





the moss is also taking off





FTS (strange exposure)





also, a group of Gouramis have been added.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Oct 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (HC question, P4??)*

This will look great mate. Well done. 

Picolax day tomorrow bud   ...speak tomorrow.


----------



## spill50 (8 Oct 2011)

*Ian's 80cm (HC question, P4??)*

How do you rate the co2 atomiser? I was thinking of getting one.


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Oct 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (HC question, P4??)*



> This will look great mate. Well done.
> 
> Picolax day tomorrow bud  ...speak tomorrow.



Thanks Mark!  Got the text mate...remember to keep drinking the water.



> How do you rate the co2 atomiser? I was thinking of getting one.



I really like them, the only reason i'm using one of these rather than an inline is that i don't have a lot of room at the back. I am on my second one though as the seal went on the last one after a couple of months. I ordered a couple from ebay for £12 rather than paying £12 for one.


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Oct 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (Hc gone, got moss)*

I have removed the remaining HC, it just wasn't doing. It melted again and came back to nothing. I don't know what to blame...light, RO water??!!

anyway a few days ago, i have added some xmas moss as a carpet. I have also moved the Ranunculus from the back and placed more around the rock. Blyxa added accross the back, which i think looks better. Am pleased with the A Rosaefolia Mini, it's keeping its colour and starting to grow well.


some pics...

FTS





Pregnant Cherry





Gourami


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Oct 2011)

*Re: Ian's 80cm (Hc gone, got moss)*

New fish added!!

I sold the Honeys last week and the tank has been empty (apart from shrimp) for a week. I have been trying to source some Chocolate gouramis for a while now and had no luck. I'm running an RO system, so wanted something that would take advantage of this and always wanted to try Chocs. Anyways a few months back i visited a LFS on the outskirts of Notts and low and behold there they were...Chocs, at this time i was running hard water in my old tank. When i got this set up i rang them and they didn't have any left. Well, i was at Queens medical center today and decided to nip in to Wheatcroft MA (Notts) on the off chance they would have some Chocs in and they did. I have brought 8 home with me and after 3 hours of acclimatising and 2 hours with the light off, i switched the lights on and here they are...these are sphaerichthys selatanensis, apparently quite rare.


----------



## jay (19 Oct 2011)

Love the idea of an Xmas moss carpet. Shrimp will love that! 

Those choc gourami's are stunning!! I only run standard London tap water in my tank so think I can only day dream about having them in mine. Hope they keep well in there for you mate.


----------



## Alastair (19 Oct 2011)

Chocolates look great mate, nice dark colours too which shows there happy. MIne are the other type. Glad you finally went with getting them they'll look great when your tank fills in


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Oct 2011)

> Those choc gourami's are stunning!! I only run standard London tap water in my tank so think I can only day dream about having them in mine. Hope they keep well in there for you mate.



Cheers Jay! I wouldn't be able to keep em in Lincoln tap water either. Well i have checked em this morning and they're all alive!



> Chocolates look great mate, nice dark colours too which shows there happy. MIne are the other type. Glad you finally went with getting them they'll look great when your tank fills in



Thanks Alastair, and thanks for some of the inspiration in your tank.


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Oct 2011)

here's a quick vid of the Chocs

best viewed in 720p


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Oct 2011)

Well, a boring Saturday left me to get the camera out...sorry guys.

I'm really pleased with how the Alternanthera Rosaefolia 'mini' is keeping redness under low light. A very nice plant IMO.





A random Cherry shrimp on a rock





The 'in situ' shot.


----------



## Gary Nelson (22 Oct 2011)

That's looking really nice Ian, great pics too - I may have to change my corner tank soon... Are you finding having swapped yours is making things a little easier?


----------



## andyh (22 Oct 2011)

Dude!

The tank is looking awesome! The plants look über healthy!

Your choc's are great it's great to see them in a big shoal just how they should be!
They are one of my fav fish, a while back Tgm had a show tank full of them and thats what got me hooked.

U can never have enough pics!
Andyh


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Oct 2011)

> That's looking really nice Ian, great pics too - I may have to change my corner tank soon... Are you finding having swapped yours is making things a little easier?



Cheers Gary, and yes maintenance is soooo much easier. I'm sure the fish prefer being in a rectangle as well! lol



> The tank is looking awesome! The plants look über healthy!



Thanks Andy! Some insperation was drawn from your lounge tank, so thanks for that.


----------



## NeilW (23 Oct 2011)

Either thats a massive tank or a very small guitar   

Looking great


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Oct 2011)

Cheers Neil!

We're actually a family of 'Borrowers'.


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Oct 2011)

just a quick update, i added some staurogyne repens. I have lost one Choc due to jumping. The Blyxa is growing nicely. I have also found a Green shrimp in my tank...god knows where that has come from!

Growing, slowly, but growing.


----------



## Alastair (27 Oct 2011)

That's looking great mate and love the colours in there so far.


----------



## J Butler (27 Oct 2011)

Are you dosing Uranium Ian? 'cause that blyxa looks like it's going critical!  

I think I spy an aponogeton creepin' up the right hand side, will you let the leaves trail along the surface to deter anymore kamikaze gourami?

all the best,
Joe


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Oct 2011)

> That's looking great mate and love the colours in there so far.



Thanks Alastair, i'm really chuffed that the red of the Alternanthera Rosaefolia 'mini'.



> Are you dosing Uranium Ian? 'cause that blyxa looks like it's going critical!



cheers Joe
It looks strange doesn't it! I haven't done anything different other that put some white card behind the tank. That'll teach me to buy my C02 off of that Russian bloke.


----------



## Alastair (27 Oct 2011)

Shame about the Chico too. I've lost 5 in the last two weeks. I'm gutted. Never had any problems before. Feel dead sad. I'd possibly see if you could get something floating on the top for security for them. I've got some salvinia and they loving congregating under it


----------



## J Butler (28 Oct 2011)

Amano recommends a set square placed in each corner to help prevent jumping in open top tanks. I remember someone trying here and it seemed to help for a while although he did eventually lose more fish through jumping sadly.


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Nov 2011)

cheers chaps, sorry to hear that Alastair. I'm gonna hang on and wait for the Crispus to get flowing along the top.

heres a pic from feeding time


----------



## a1Matt (1 Nov 2011)

Lovely pic. This is classic choc\shrimp behaviour.  You can see the shrimp fighting off the choc by waving its antenna at it. It never failed to amuse me that the chocs always retreat from this.  

One thing I noticed when I kept chocs was when the dark colour bleeds into the light band (like in your pic), it means they are stressed out. As a caveat, I did have a different species to you, so it could be that this is a normal variation and yours are fine.  

I found that having broad leaved plants that they could hide under improved their colour no end (no bleeding or blotchiness and the white turned bright gold).  So I added even more (in the form of large swords and anubias, as well as floaters), and they promptly responded by spawning.


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Nov 2011)

cheers for that Matt!

The band on them all is a shade of purple, them the bottom is gold. They haven't bothered the shrimp at all, was thinking of getting some rarer shrimp.

I have also added a Echinodorus Osis at the back of the tank, they aren't as shy as i thought they would be though. They come to the top of the tank when i'm near (waiting for food), they swim in the open part of the tank. Great little fish with lots of character.

did you get any babies?


----------



## Westyggx (1 Nov 2011)

Great pic ian! looking at getting some of these fish myself!


----------



## a1Matt (1 Nov 2011)

I found that they did not bother blue pearls, but hunted CRS.  I figure it is to do with the brighter colours. Or, it could be that I had more of the blue pearls, so did not notice if the odd one was knocked off.

I did not see the babies (I just saw the distended jaw while they were brooding) as I went on a winter holiday and all the fish were dead when I got back 3 weeks later.  I made the mistake of putting my central heating on holiday mode while I was away, and the tanks heater could not maintain the tanks temp when the house was near freezing. Live and learn.

They are my favourite of all the fish I have kept to date (25 or so years), like you say they have amazing character.


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Nov 2011)

Thanks Westy! They are well worth it for the entertainment value.

I may have to invest in some darker shrimp Matt, thanks for the heads up, i see Tony @ Planted Tanks has some cheap different shrimp in at the moment. Thats a shame about them, time to get some more then??


----------



## Gary Nelson (1 Nov 2011)

Ian, that's a great pic of the shrimp and the choc, I really like it


----------



## a1Matt (1 Nov 2011)

I was tempted to get some more, but had enough of maintaning blackwater parameters (I've got hard tap water, so had to make up RO + my hardwater crypts never thrived). Instead I opted for some sparkling gouramis. At first I thought they did not have much personality, but after a month or so the males have now coloured up and started displaying this week.  Now I'm loving them.  Lots of croaking. I'll post the vid in another thread so as not to go too far OT.


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Nov 2011)

where have you posted the vid Matt? Was interested to see it.


----------



## Alastair (2 Nov 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> where have you posted the vid Matt? Was interested to see it.



It's in the fish section mate. I watched it lol


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Nov 2011)

got it mate cheers.


----------

